# New pics of daisy does she look pregnant !!



## Stephoo (Jul 3, 2013)

Here are some new pics of daisy she looks like her udder is changing and her vulva is definitely bigger than it was there's some old pics on my other thread what do ya all think the previous owner said she was due at the latest first of September 
I've seen what looks like a kid kicking but not positive also they said she had twin bucks last time and should have twin does this time is that how it generally is ?


----------



## TrinityRanch (Mar 26, 2013)

Well, first to say that she doesn't look very pregnant to me. Her 'pooch test' doesn't tell me anything, because I don't know how to read those! She is not pregnant fat, in the way that they get deeper and harder around their midsection, but might be carrying a little single if she is pregnant.

Second, if she had twin boys last time, she could have twin girls this time... or triplet boys, or quads: 2 boys/2 girls, or even a single doeling. The previous kidding has minimal effect on how many (generally, it will only tell you what she is capable of carrying) and no effect whatsoever on gender.

Any discharge? Has she come into heat? Where did you feel the movement and what did it feel like?


----------



## dizzygal04 (Jun 6, 2013)

i know that its really really hard to wait. im not super sure about reading photos because i am waiting on my first set of kids as we speak. i have a thread about 10 threads down with some photos of my girls and if you want we can compare. im not getting much feed back for people on here  but i still keep posting photos. ill be posting more behind shots in a min. good luck!


----------



## Stephoo (Jul 3, 2013)

Trinity ranch 
I haven't seen any discharge but she is a lot bigger than than she was a week ago and the movement I seem was on her right side it looked like a baby moveing and kicking I've only had her a week 

Dizzy gal 
Ill go look at your pics thanks !!


----------



## dizzygal04 (Jun 6, 2013)

any changes? mine havent changed


----------



## Stephoo (Jul 3, 2013)

No she still looks the same we walked her over to a new pen the other day that has a lil barn incase she does have baby's she defiantly has more bulging on her right side when she stands still its not always noticeable but when she walks its like her belly sways and it really gets big on her right side like its moveing back and forth my others don't do that their stomachs are just the same when they walk her udder felt kinda warm and thick to me so I hope maybe that its a sign of filling I don't know what it's supposed to fill like when they are dry


----------



## audrey (Jul 17, 2012)

I would say no, shes not pregnant if shes supposed to be due in beginning september. What is the latest date she could be due?


----------



## Stephoo (Jul 3, 2013)

I asked the previous owners again yesterday they said they saw her breed around the first of April putting her due around the end of aug beginning of sept they said she never came back in heat and that her udder would fill up right before birth so maybe that's how she done with her previous pregnancy she was kept with the buck in the same pic


----------



## audrey (Jul 17, 2012)

She just doesnt have any belly is why I was thinking, but maybe shes just got a small single in there


----------



## Stephoo (Jul 3, 2013)

I'm hopeing she is here is a new pic when she walks you can really see the differance in her right side it just kinda sways from side to side lol


----------



## firelight27 (Apr 25, 2009)

I would say no, not pregnant.


----------



## imissthesun (Jul 28, 2013)

I ll keep my fingers crossed for you that she is preggo


----------



## Stephoo (Jul 3, 2013)

New pics





http://s9.postimg.org/hzhlijg7z/image.jpg

http://s9.postimg.org/inqg1hexr/image.jpg


----------



## Stephoo (Jul 3, 2013)

Here's some new pics she looks like she's getting bigger by the day lol


----------



## Stephoo (Jul 3, 2013)

I finally figured out how to add pics from the forum !!


----------

